
Shouldn't I Get Paid More for Doing Three People's Work? - john_mac
http://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2016/10/13/shouldnt-i-get-paid-more-for-doing-three-peoples-work/#10f6a0419cc9
======
coreyp_1
Forbes blocks access to you if you protect yourself with an adblocker.

I do not support them. I will not go to their website.

You probably shouldn't, either.

